# Crack on CC Trunk



## drum2102 (Nov 5, 2005)

The plastic piece in between where the rear window and trunk meets cracked. Has this happened to anyone, did the dealer replace it?


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

Please search... there are dozens of threads on cracked plastic trim behind rear windshield.

But here's the skinny...
-This is common to all CC's, all years, more in hot climates.
-This is covered under the 3yr/36k bumper to bumper warranty.
-They (should) replace with a different (improved) piece
-They can fix while you wait


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Even if you are past the warranty id still try and get it covered. Its a defective designed piece


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

Had mine for just over 1 year (knock on wood) not cracked yet......
Ha, it will probably crack when the warranty is up 

©©


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

I thought I'd escaped this one but just noticed it happening to mine... if you look at it from the right angle you can see two very faint lines close together where the plastic is just starting to split


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Though most people will give you issues for not using the search function. I say thank you. I had noticed two cracks a few weeks back, been busy with wedding and other things so I was unable to go to dealership. This post reminded me to call them, I will not have this fixed on Saturday. So thanks.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Even if you are past the warranty id still try and get it covered. Its a defective designed piece


Good luck. Mine cracked out of warranty. I have tried several times and VWofA said no dice. Will get around to it at some point. During the summer, it closes up and is less noticeable.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Car was less than a year old & mine cracked too
They replaced mine under warranty obviously

VW finally has a remedy for it....they replaced the plastic one (that's on your car currently) with a updated METAL one!
Looks a little nicer too...glossy black metal > glossy black plastic

Part number for the new one is: 3C8853465041

My dealer billed VW $241 for the job.
I think the part "cost" was $119 and then it was 0.9 hours to do it. (Retail is higher)


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

That's pretty close to the quote I got for the plastic piece. I think my quote was for $200. I have been holding out until I was sure they were using a different material. I figured no sense in getting the same thing. Will put it on my list. Thanks for the part number.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

dcbc said:


> Good luck. Mine cracked out of warranty. I have tried several times and VWofA said no dice. Will get around to it at some point. During the summer, it closes up and is less noticeable.


It would appear to me that you weren't aware of the part being metal now from your previous post. That being said the part had a defective design. That being said again if you presented a defective design to VWofA in which they had to manufacturer a part that was more durable because of consistent failure i'm sure they would cover it and your dealership has the right to cover part of the cost through a deal where basically they stick it to vwofa for you. I got a free battery on my CC with my dealership going to bat for me. I guess its' all who you talk to and how you present the issue.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> It would appear to me that you weren't aware of the part being metal now from your previous post. That being said the part had a defective design. That being said again if you presented a defective design to VWofA in which they had to manufacturer a part that was more durable because of consistent failure i'm sure they would cover it and your dealership has the right to cover part of the cost through a deal where basically they stick it to vwofa for you. I got a free battery on my CC with my dealership going to bat for me. I guess its' all who you talk to and how you present the issue.


The last time I pursued it, I was aware of the metal part and presented it to them as an obvious acknowledgement of the defect on their part. They did not budge. When I approach my dealer (from whom I did not buy the car) about it, I will see if I can get them to leverage VWoA for me if they are willing to do so. I can be pretty tenacious about this sort of thing. But I recognize that I bought the car out of warranty. So anything VW does for me is out of good will rather than any real responsibility.

That said, I'm happy to take them up on some good will.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

dcbc said:


> The last time I pursued it, I was aware of the metal part and presented it to them as an obvious acknowledgement of the defect on their part. They did not budge. When I approach my dealer (from whom I did not buy the car) about it, I will see if I can get them to leverage VWoA for me if they are willing to do so. I can be pretty tenacious about this sort of thing. But I recognize that I bought the car out of warranty. So anything VW does for me is out of good will rather than any real responsibility.
> 
> That said, I'm happy to take them up on some good will.


Do yourself a favor and make sure your arm yourself with some evidence about the consistent failure. Present it as your not asking for something for free, just asking for something to be corrected that should have been done in the first place due to a parts failure. VWofA infuriates me when I had my dealing with them so much that i'd almost love to speak to them should they deny replacement of the part on your car. I'd also try going higher possibly to a regional rep or someone higher at vwofa should they not help you out. In my case my dealership stepped up, but I hate seeing the little guy stepped on.


----------



## ihsoy (Feb 21, 2011)

I was in for my 20K service a few weeks ago and asked the service adviser about this issue. He was aware of this as a common issue that was being fixed under warranty, but wasn't aware of an upgraded replacement part. I was happy to provide him with the metal part number and they ordered it for me. I haven't gotten it installed yet, however..


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Do yourself a favor and make sure your arm yourself with some evidence about the consistent failure. Present it as your not asking for something for free, just asking for something to be corrected that should have been done in the first place due to a parts failure. VWofA infuriates me when I had my dealing with them so much that i'd almost love to speak to them should they deny replacement of the part on your car. I'd also try going higher possibly to a regional rep or someone higher at vwofa should they not help you out. In my case my dealership stepped up, but I hate seeing the little guy stepped on.


I'm about to get in touch with my dealer. Will take your advice and work my way up the ladder to see if it bears fruit.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

dcbc said:


> I'm about to get in touch with my dealer. Will take your advice and work my way up the ladder to see if it bears fruit.


Sounds good buddy. let us know how it goes or if any of us can help in any way shape or form.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Sounds good buddy. let us know how it goes or if any of us can help in any way shape or form.


Much obliged.


----------



## ericsolner (Jun 7, 2012)

This happened to me about a month ago. I called today and the mechanic said he sees this all the time. Told me he would call when the part came in and that it is completely covered under warranty.


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I just had mine replaced. They use the same piece as was there before but the glue that they use to put it on is different. It has more flex which keeps it from cracking. Mine was covered under the normal warranty but it is not a re-call.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ihsoy said:


> I was in for my 20K service a few weeks ago and asked the service adviser about this issue. He was aware of this as a common issue that was being fixed under warranty, but wasn't aware of an upgraded replacement part. I was happy to provide him with the metal part number and they ordered it for me. I haven't gotten it installed yet, however..


& 


gidiyup1 said:


> I just had mine replaced. They use the same piece as was there before but the glue that they use to put it on is different. It has more flex which keeps it from cracking. Mine was covered under the normal warranty but it is not a re-call.



My service write didn't know about the metal part either, even though I told him there was a metal version....he still didn't believe me.

So they already had a plastic one in stock, and put that one.
Well the tech did a ****ty job, and it was bowed up in the middle.

So I took it back and then this time they had to order a new one to replace that one.
So the parts guy looked it up and saw that there was a new part number for that piece. Low & behold...it shows up & it's metal

Some dealers just aren't on the band wagon


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, VWofA rejected my request yet again. I responded by telling them that I wanted this claim pushed up to the supervisory level and linked them to at least 9 web forum threads chronicling the issue. If you want to help my cause or just let VW know that you think this is a defective trim piece as opposed to some fluke or owner caused issue, you can email

VWCustomerCARE (at) vw (dot) com 

Put "Reference # 812002805" in the subject line and tell them you think I need to be treated to a little VW goodwill for their flimsy plastic part they installed.

If not, no big deal, but if you want to make some noise, feel free to do so.

eace:

/mods, if this is against the rules, I apologize and will understand if this post is deleted.


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

pm me and i will give you my vin for reference if you would like. Im sure vw hates me already anyway. 

so far i have had changed under warranty:

d/s front door card (ripped)
left outer r line tail (mold)
all window seals (fading)
trunk piece (broken)
and the taping in the trunk that some of you have experienced. 

also while they changed my seals the techs scratched the black b pillars on the outside, so both of those were replaced.

oh and i will be taking it back in because the clips on the right rear bolsters on the seat snapped from one of the techs, from the last time i was there.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

I appreciate it. I think there is still a chance for my case if I get my dealer to back me on this. Waiting for a call back from them.


Thanks again!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

If you guys are getting yours replaced.....be sure to tell them to be careful

Just got my car all cleaned up and noticed that the tech scraped the paint off on the edge of the decklid when he pryed off the old decklid piece


----------



## zak7117 (Jun 11, 2012)

I will be getting mine fixed over the summer. Can't believe this is not a recall, ... my crack occurred after the carefree maintenance expired (go figure) and the dealer wanted to charge me $150 for part (plastic) and install. I used to work in parts @ VW and just laughed knowing what this part really cost, didn't have the energy to argue. Can this be done on our own? just part and adhesive how hard can it be?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Supposedly the original piece comes off in little pieces (not in two pieces, like it should -- if it's cracked) 

And then yeah the new one (get the metal version), just glues right on with adhesive 

So yeah, you could probably just do it yourself


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Can anyone post a pic of the new metal part?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Faramarz1 said:


> Can anyone post a pic of the new metal part?


 It looks exactly like the old plastic one, except it's made of metal 

You honestly can't tell the difference when you look at them, and the only way to really tell it's metal is by tapping on it


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> It looks exactly like the old plastic one, except it's made of metal
> 
> You honestly can't tell the difference when you look at them, and the only way to really tell it's metal is by tapping on it


 I find this so hard to believe they look exactly the same. One is black acrylic plastic, and the other is paint over aluminium (?). Also, you have a new problem... black paint on metal will start to crack and peel within couple of years depending on sunlight exposure. We'll see how long the paint lasts. IMHO, they replaced one issue with another and haven't really solved anything. Personally, I would rather replace the plastic myself for $150 every three years than have to repaint.


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

CCLarry said:


> I find this so hard to believe they look exactly the same. One is black acrylic plastic, and the other is paint over aluminium (?). Also, you have a new problem... black paint on metal will start to crack and peel within couple of years depending on sunlight exposure. We'll see how long the paint lasts. IMHO, they replaced one issue with another and haven't really solved anything. Personally, I would rather replace the plastic myself for $150 every three years than have to repaint.


 Not sure I follow you. How is black paint on this part different than the black paint a the car's body? Do you mean that it's not painted as well?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

CCLarry said:


> I find this so hard to believe they look exactly the same. One is black acrylic plastic, and the other is paint over aluminium (?). Also, you have a new problem... black paint on metal will start to crack and peel within couple of years depending on sunlight exposure. We'll see how long the paint lasts. IMHO, they replaced one issue with another and haven't really solved anything. Personally, I would rather replace the plastic myself for $150 every three years than have to repaint.


 Believe it buddy and your nuts if you think you'd rather stick with the plastic one that breaks compared to the metal one. Its identical you can't tell the difference other than when you tap on it like dan has mentioned.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

Pookie64 said:


> Not sure I follow you. How is black paint on this part different than the black paint a the car's body? Do you mean that it's not painted as well?


 We'll see how they hold up. If they are painted properly with primer and clear coat, then they should be ok. I just figure they were not. That is why I want someone to post a pic or two so we can all see the result.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Believe it buddy and your nuts if you think you'd rather stick with the plastic one that breaks compared to the metal one. Its identical you can't tell the difference other than when you tap on it like dan has mentioned.


 x2 and thanks cronic 

There is absolutely no way to tell the difference between the parts (physically) when they are brand new....except by tapping on it. 

After a couple years....yeah the plastic one might be a little more faded than the metal, but still. 

After they put the metal one on my car, I still couldn't believe it and tapped on it a bunch of times and could barely tell if it was metal (or the plastic version). 

It's the same damn looking part though, 100%, and you won't see a difference (when new)


----------



## mtm_cc (Sep 16, 2010)

Just had mine replaced this morning. Pretty sure it is plastic though I haven't had time to really look at it close.


----------



## cc-dub-dub (May 9, 2012)

i had mine replaced the other week. had it for 2.5 years. took about 3hrs for them to replace it becuse they said there was alot of junk inderneath it and they had to bring it somewhere to clean it out. 
also while replacing it, they scratched the edge of my trunk. almost looks like the paint was melted. that scratch is about 3-4 inches wide. i brought it down to the dealer and the menager told me to bring it in for an hr or 2 and they will sand it out.


----------



## bedlamfirm714 (Jun 12, 2010)

i guess its my turn. found a crack in mine. called up the dealer, they scheduled me to bring it in which i did yesterday. The service guy wanted to see it in person so he could order the part. I told him when I found it I researched it on the tex and he just stopped talking. Then he said he had another one just last week. No replace yet as they got to order the piece and then I have to bring it in for an all day job. They say they got to bring the car to a body shop to change it. I have a 2012 CC Sport with under 13,000 miles in Cincinnati, OH.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

bedlamfirm714 said:


> i guess its my turn. found a crack in mine. called up the dealer, they scheduled me to bring it in which i did yesterday. The service guy wanted to see it in person so he could order the part. I told him when I found it I researched it on the tex and he just stopped talking. Then he said he had another one just last week. No replace yet as they got to order the piece and then I have to bring it in for an all day job. They say they got to bring the car to a body shop to change it. I have a 2012 CC Sport with under 13,000 miles in Cincinnati, OH.


 Your service guy is full of crap on an all day job. I brought mine in at 8 am and was done before ten literally two hours


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

cc-dub-dub said:


> also while replacing it, they scratched the edge of my trunk


 They did that to mine too....except across the WHOLE area where the spoiler is  

New Car Sales Manager said it's because the body shop should've done it....NOT the VW Tech....oh well


----------



## jeff080 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine is delaminating in two spots, will this warrant a replacement? I plan on bringing it up to them on Friday when I go in for my 30K service


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

jeff080 said:


> Mine is delaminating in two spots, will this warrant a replacement? I plan on bringing it up to them on Friday when I go in for my 30K service


 take a pic when you get a chance


----------



## mtm_cc (Sep 16, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Your service guy is full of crap on an all day job. I brought move in at 8 am and was done before ten literally two hours


 Agreed. Mine was done in 2 hours.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

And mine finally cracked yesterday.. time to make that call.


----------



## jeff080 (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's a picture of the delam. It's very hard to see in the pictures, I know. It's almost like the clear coat is coming off. Will it warrant a replacement? What do you guys think?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jeff080 said:


> Here's a picture of the delam. It's very hard to see in the pictures, I know. It's almost like the clear coat is coming off. Will it warrant a replacement? What do you guys think?


 Might be covered under the paint/corrosion warranty 

Doesn't hurt to ask THEM....because ultimately it's their call.....doesn't matter what we think, lol


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Is there a TSB# for this? 

The dreaded crack has appeared for me too in MD on my 2010


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Last I checked there is not a TSB number for this item however due to the frequency of replacements for this part there may now be a number.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Does anyone know the install procedure for this? It sounds like it easy to install.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

HunterRose said:


> Does anyone know the install procedure for this? It sounds like it easy to install.


 Gotta break the old one trim piece off (comes off in pieces according to my service writer), very carefully 
Clean it all up 
Then glue the new one on


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

*The Dreaded crack*

I picked up my CC used , its an 09. I saw when i bought it that there were two small stress cracks that were starting to appear. I saw that this was going to be an issue and checked on this forum and talked to other owners about it. Well I contacted my dealer and they were very accommodating and took care of it and replaced it with the new piece, at no cost, took an hour and a half. They stated that it is not a recall, just a courtesy due to VW being informed of the design flaw and material choice.So here it is , good as new.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Believe it buddy and your nuts if you think you'd rather stick with the plastic one that breaks compared to the metal one. Its identical you can't tell the difference other than when you tap on it like dan has mentioned.


Well, after getting rejected by VWoA 3 times, I finally got some love from a dealer one town over. I was in for some major work, mentioned the trim piece and they replaced it with the metal one at no cost. Looks great. But two weeks later, I have a paint nick in it. :banghead: 

Hey, at least it won't crack!


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks to this forum and post like this when I purchased my '10 CC recently the first thing I looked for was the cracked rear piece, and sure enough there it was. I pointed it out to my salesperson and they were more then happy to take care of it.

So thanks to the O.P. and everyone that contributed to this thread.


----------



## 2010BlackCC (Sep 13, 2012)

Bought my certified 2010 a couple of weeks ago. Noticed that mine was cracked a couple of days later and the dealer was happy to replace it under warranty. 2 hour job with the techs sitting around shooting the breeze for at least 30 mins.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Got my black trim piece replaced this past weekend along with the ECM/TCM upgrade.

Neglected to check the car thoroughly before leaving and when I got home I checked it out a bit closer. Sloppy job by the dealer appears to have marred my paint finish. Not sure if you can make it out on the picture below, but there is an area just to the left and below the trunk lid that appears to be a more matte finish and also on the actual lid you can see it clearly. Also have a small dent along the trunk lid where they used it as a pry point. Car was brought back to the dealer yesterday and they are working on fixing. They are takingcar to their body shop and are saying they may need to wet sand/buff. But may need to repaint if does not come out 100%.

Needless to say the dealer is attempting to make it right. Service manager was rather embarassed when I showed it to him yesterday. Put me in a Passat as a loaner until it is complete.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Still waiting on my car to be finished. Was called on Wednesday that is was complete, but when I went to pickup, was not 100%. Dealer is still trying to make it right. Hope to get it back today. Can't stand driving the new Passat, what a horrible car. :banghead: Have been a Passat owner since 1998 when they changed they went to the B5 model. The new "Americanized" version is not for me. After my 2 years are up on my CC lease, not sure what I will do. May just go away from VW. Hard to say that after driving them for the last 20+ years.


----------



## beaglie (Oct 5, 2010)

*Cracked Plastic*

My dealership refused to fix it under warranty. They claimed I must have damaged it. I ended up being rear ended shortly later and body shop included replacement with other damage.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

This really doesn't seem to be that complicated or expensive to replace. Removal instructions, part #s and list prices are below. You can probably get the pieces lower someplace else though.


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

The first warning say's Do Not use the cutting cord to remove the rear trim. May damage the painted surfaces.
Then it says to use the cutting cord to cut through the adhesive.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Neglected to check the car thoroughly before leaving and when I got home I checked it out a bit closer. Sloppy job by the dealer appears to have marred my paint finish


Same here on my '11 CC.

Everything looked all good and I thought some paint was missing, but the service writer said no & I went on.

Then later I cleaned up the car and noticed that they scratched the paint all along that edge/lip. Could you see it looking on top? No
You had to look from the side & you could see the top layer of paint was gone.

Unfortunately, it was a normal tech that did it. When I asked the sales manager, he said it should've gone to the Body Shop instead


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Same here on my '11 CC.
> 
> Everything looked all good and I thought some paint was missing, but the service writer said no & I went on.
> 
> ...


Yup. My car ended up going to the body shop for a few days for them to fix, they had to wet sand and polish. Went to pick it up a few days after and sent it back because it wasn't perfect. All good now finally. Was not liking driving a new Passat around for the week they had it. That car is a total dog. Since 1998 we have been driving a Passat(B5,5.5,and6) and this new Americanized version fails miserably.


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Yup. My car ended up going to the body shop for a few days for them to fix, they had to wet sand and polish. Went to pick it up a few days after and sent it back because it wasn't perfect. All good now finally. Was not liking driving a new Passat around for the week they had it. That car is a total dog. Since 1998 we have been driving a Passat(B5,5.5,and6) and this new Americanized version fails miserably.


Not to thread jack, but what is the difference between the "old" passat and the new "Americanized" passat that makes everyone so upset?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

martinelles said:


> Not to thread jack, but what is the difference between the "old" passat and the new "Americanized" passat that makes everyone so upset?


The older Passats were German made with much better feel to the interior, over all feel and to the ride. The CC is built off the B6 Passat platform so interiors are essentially identical to the B6 Passat. Next time you are at your dealership for service, compare a American Passat to your CC, feel the dash and other interior plastics. Feel the difference in the way the doors sound/feel when closing. Test drive one and come back and let me know what difference you feel compared to your CC. Check out the trunk hinges and the trunk lid. Compare the way your CC trunk closes compared to the new Passat. You will see what I mean.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

rocknrod said:


> The first warning say's Do Not use the cutting cord to remove the rear trim. May damage the painted surfaces.
> Then it says to use the cutting cord to cut through the adhesive.


Even though written kinda crappy.... I'm pretty sure they were "trying to say" (all though apparently failed) that when you're thredding the cutting cord to remove, saw in an upwards motions so you're at the top of the adhevise, and not scratching the trunk etc. like holding in a "U" around the trim piece essentially and sawing it. Albeit... they failed to say that.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

martinelles said:


> Not to thread jack, but what is the difference between the "old" passat and the new "Americanized" passat that makes everyone so upset?


Everything the VdubTX said

Yeah the quality of materials is totally lacking, *in comparison to the CC*...hence why it's $10k less.
Road noise is more prevalent
Lack of engines is another thing....it's either the lethargic 2.5 or gutsy 3.6 (for gas). TDI is the other option though, but that's not for me personally


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

bedlamfirm714 said:


> i guess its my turn. found a crack in mine. called up the dealer, they scheduled me to bring it in which i did yesterday. The service guy wanted to see it in person so he could order the part. I told him when I found it I researched it on the tex and he just stopped talking. Then he said he had another one just last week. No replace yet as they got to order the piece and then I have to bring it in for an all day job. They say they got to bring the car to a body shop to change it. I have a 2012 CC Sport with under 13,000 miles in Cincinnati, OH.


are you saying he refused to work with you after you mentioned you did your homework or that he didnt need to say anything more, he knew what the issue was and went direct to the solution?


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

Obviously they have a replacement piece in metal and plastic... But how about other materials? Carbon fiber or something else?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TheRodfather said:


> Obviously they have a replacement piece in metal and plastic... But how about other materials? Carbon fiber or something else?


Not OEM

But why? 
Once you get the metal version....it won't fail again


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Got my cc back from the dealer and this is the result. If i had to grade it i would grade it as C. 

I dont want to be PITA for the dealer since this is second time they did it. When they did it for the first time they made some deep paint scratches (inside gap between trim and trunk) and i had to have it redone in body shop. But this is the result from the body shop.... 

I was trying to digest it over the weekend but i dont think i can. 
I think the gap between window and trim is too big. Also paint match is C-. Additionally (but cant prove it) made a paint chip on the edge of the trunk. 

So guys what do you think? Should i take it back ? My worst fear is that they are not capable of replacing it correctly.  
Should i call VWOA? Or just sut up and dont look there anymore? 

Thanks for input 










This is their "paint match" Notice edge


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow! It almost looks like the wrong paint color. Was it a VW bodyshop, or "authorized" shop?

It depends on you... if it was my car, I would have them re-spray the whole trunk lid. Make sure they do the job to your standards. Alot of shops don't. care, because it it not their car.....
Kinda sucks....

This is my signature....


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea, if they're not fitting it properly and scratching your car, either I'd get VWoA involved or just try another VW dealer. Got my car back 3 days ago from getting this fixed and this is the result. Not a scratch or blemish. Forgive it being dirty, it was that nasty frost this morning. Though it's now 56 degrees..gorgeous.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for input guys 

Problem is that no other dealer will go and fix other's dealer screw-up 

Second, if i ask them to repaint trunk and they "color match" it as they color matched edge that would be horrible. :facepalm:


----------



## CC-SA (Feb 10, 2011)

I've used dental floss before to remove the outside trim on the pillars. Maybe one can also use thin Kevlar fishing line to eliminate any possible damage to the paint.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

I was looking at it today again... and i decided to take it back... it's unacceptable 

Hopefully they will get it right third time and paint will actually match with correctly align trim 

Thanks for inputs


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn~! Mine cracked! :banghead: Year 2010 - 26k miles. Took the car in to get serviced and the VW service rep noticed it before me and new it was common defect, so no worries to get replaced under warranty


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Mine just cracked, 2010 CC. After seeing the dealer botch-jobs, I would rather live with the hairline crack rather than have the trunk paint ruined......and a repaint is NEVER the same....


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> Mine just cracked, 2010 CC. After seeing the dealer botch-jobs, I would rather live with the hairline crack rather than have the trunk paint ruined......and a repaint is NEVER the same....


 Holy over reaction johnny! Seriously just put an expectation at the dealership that you want ti done a certain way and be done with it, and to be honest it would look better fubared by the dealership than a hairline crack.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

I had mine replaced a few weeks ago. My dealer did a great job with no issues or concerns.


----------



## leeleelala (Feb 21, 2005)

my dealer cannot find the metal replacement from their VW catalog

can any one give me their dealer info and their contact who knows how to order the metal piece?

thanks.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

leeleelala said:


> my dealer cannot find the metal replacement from their VW catalog
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I dont think metal peace exists.
"Metal peace" term was created here on forum but i dont think it exists. Part number never really changed for this peace its still the same. In my opinion its not just trim alone that breaks. Its combination of trim and factory glue that makes this trim crack in cold weather. Factory glue might be too strong and it doesnt allow trim to "stretch/compress" in different temperature.
I had my trim replaced year ago and so far everything is good. Survived last winter going to second now

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

From 2012 facelift, is metal.

In ETKA there isn't a separate PN for it, only the whole trunk.

OEMplusCC, can you provide us a PN? Thank you.


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Has This Been Corrected?*

Does anyone know if VW has corrected this on new cars at any point? Do the '12s and '13s still have the plastic piece that cracks, or do they now come with the metal piece?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

leeleelala said:


> my dealer cannot find the metal replacement from their VW catalog
> 
> can any one give me their dealer info and their contact who knows how to order the metal piece?
> 
> thanks.





OEMplusCC said:


> I dont think metal peace exists.
> "Metal peace" term was created here on forum but i dont think it exists. Part number never really changed for this peace its still the same. In my opinion its not just trim alone that breaks. Its combination of trim and factory glue that makes this trim crack in cold weather. Factory glue might be too strong and it doesnt allow trim to "stretch/compress" in different temperature.
> I had my trim replaced year ago and so far everything is good. Survived last winter going to second now
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I am sory OEM, but that information is incorrect.

The original plastic part number was 3C8-853-465-041. This part was gloss black plastic.

Vw has seen the error of their ways and the new superceeded part is 3C8-853-465-A-041. This part is made out of aluminum and is painted gloss black.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yup, i swapped mine to the metal one right when i bought my car.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

kleineGTI said:


> Does anyone know if VW has corrected this on new cars at any point? Do the '12s and '13s still have the plastic piece that cracks, or do they now come with the metal piece?


Has been corrected on new CCs.

My 13 has metal trim piece.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I am sory OEM, but that information is incorrect.
> 
> The original plastic part number was 3C8-853-465-041. This part was gloss black plastic.
> 
> Vw has seen the error of their ways and the new superceeded part is 3C8-853-465-A-041. This part is made out of aluminum and is painted gloss black.


Ok i learned something new


----------



## leeleelala (Feb 21, 2005)

[email protected]

Thanks for the answer. :thumbup:


----------



## leeleelala (Feb 21, 2005)

*installation manual*

I just received the metal back glass lower molding.
but it seems the installation manual was missing.

could anyone help to post a good scan copy of the installation manual ?

Thanks a lot in advance. :wave::thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

leeleelala said:


> I just received the metal back glass lower molding.
> but it seems the installation manual was missing.
> 
> could anyone help to post a good scan copy of the installation manual ?
> ...


I think most of us just went to the dealership and had it replaced.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Just got my CC a few months ago and of course it is out of warranty, and now have the cracked piece. So I will be ordering mine soon and replacing it myself since the dealer won't and can't do anything with it being out of warranty.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Eurofication said:


> Just got my CC a few months ago and of course it is out of warranty, and now have the cracked piece. So I will be ordering mine soon and replacing it myself since the dealer won't and can't do anything with it being out of warranty.


Try your luck and see. You might get lucky.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Eurofication said:


> Just got my CC a few months ago and of course it is out of warranty, and now have the cracked piece. So I will be ordering mine soon and replacing it myself since the dealer won't and can't do anything with it being out of warranty.


Mine was replaced out of warranty.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Ween2010 said:


> Mine was replaced out of warranty.


Yeah went to my local dealer, with no luck even called VW of America and they said there was nothing they could do for me. Thought about trying another VW Dealer since I bought the car in November, and still has less than 36K on it


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Eurofication said:


> Yeah went to my local dealer, with no luck even called VW of America and they said there was nothing they could do for me. Thought about trying another VW Dealer since I bought the car in November, and still has less than 36K on it


I sent them an email and they responded with a claim number.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Mine cracked in one spot right after I got the car. In the last few months it's cracked two more times. I never think about asking about it while I'm there. Next time I go in I'll make sure and double check. I met David Maus Jr. last time I was in the dealership. He was very nice and went out of his way to talk to me. Asking specifically about my CC, said he noticed it in shop and said it looked great. Next time I'll hit him about politely and mention it as a defective part.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Mine finally broke off a couple weeks ago. Noticed the crack after buying my car with 24k on car. However carmax and lied and said it was under manufacturer warranty when it actually was past warranty. VW won't fix it. Now I'm at 54k and it finally broke off. It looks pretty bad so im going to pay out of pocket.


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

Bummer for those that did not get a chance to fix under warranty. I thankfully did after reading the posts. Remember that the replacement is made of metal now not plastic, so don't let them try to sell you an old version.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Some of you are getting Screwed.*

The replacement piece has nothing to do with WARRANTY.

If it is cracked, it is replaced, no ifs, ands or buts about it. VW knows they screwed up.

For those of you who can't get it replaced for free, I am sorry for you. :facepalm:

Everyone else can, however, but you must speak up. Do not be a "Wussy".

All VW products are over priced to begin with, so get what you deserve.


----------



## leeleelala (Feb 21, 2005)

munnarg said:


> I think most of us just went to the dealership and had it replaced.


I see. 1st time my dealer tries to replace this piece. I did remind them not to scratch the paint. keep my finger crossed.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I am pretty sure i saw instruction in shop manual how to replace this peace. I will try to post it when i get to my "car pc" 
Anyway i remember it was straight forward. Tape paint to protect it, use this fishline looking tool to put under the peace and cut through glue. Cleanup old glue and install new peace. I think that might be it but let me confirm 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

As promised:

VW Instruction how to re-new this trim
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ym9sqg43t2p86ap/Removing and installing rear lid trim.pdf


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

leeleelala said:


> I see. 1st time my dealer tries to replace this piece. I did remind them not to scratch the paint. keep my finger crossed.


They will scratch the paint regardless of how careful they are. The trim piece is bonded on to the truck with a very strong adhesive. To remove it in one piece is quiet difficult. I remember my dealer saying that when they replaced mine, the trim piece broke into a bagilliion pieces. The scratch on my truck wasn't bad tho, but then again, the fact still remains that it was scratched and I'm annoyed by it.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

So have people actually be having luck with getting these replaced out of warranty or no?

I'm not looking for an answer of "They should replace it," I am asking DID they actually replace it.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

I see, so clearly the answer is no.

Once again, you can always rely on this site to be full of whistleblowers who have no experience whatsoever in what they make claims about.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I just noticed, there's a crack on mine (not full crack). I don't think i will bother with the dealer. :banghead: I will probably order an updated replacement and tackle it myself. 

I believe heat gun is needed for removal and 3M weather proof double sided tapes.. does anyone have experience changing it himself/herself?


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> So have people actually be having luck with getting these replaced out of warranty or no?
> 
> I'm not looking for an answer of "They should replace it," I am asking DID they actually replace it.


I am in the process of attempting to get it replaced out of warranty, will let everyone know what happens. I spoke to VW of America and they said that each out of warranty request is handled on a case by case basis, and they are still reviewing mine.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Eurofication said:


> I am in the process of attempting to get it replaced out of warranty, will let everyone know what happens. I spoke to VW of America and they said that each out of warranty request is handled on a case by case basis, and they are still reviewing mine.


I get so sick and tired of hearing the B.S. of, "Case by Case" basis.

The bottom line is that if the piece is the older plastic model, it will eventually crack, no matter where you live, how many miles are on your vehicle, no matter how slow of fast you drive, no matter what color or model your cc is, etc., etc.,.....................................

It actually depends on if the VW Service Department you are dealing with is willing to go the extra mile for you. 

The dealership will get paid for doing the work of replacing that part but many service departments don't like doing it. Mainly because it is hard to remove and is extremely difficult to remove without causing a minor scratch or two.

Again, the so called Case by Case basis is a bunch of crap. Push for the replacement and it will happen.

By the way, anyone who has gotten a replacement or has the improved model is in for a pleasant surprise. Because the new part is painted aluminum as opposed to black plastic, it will not scratch. The original part scratches simply by using a California duster. I had the plastic part on my 2009 CC, VR6 and noticed this right away. Not so on my 2013 CC which is metal with a very nice black painted, clear coated finish over the metal.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> I see, so clearly the answer is no.
> 
> Once again, you can always rely on this site to be full of whistleblowers who have no experience whatsoever in what they make claims about.


Your assumption, in my case, is incorrect. Mine was replaced at 50K miles with the metal piece.


----------



## MontyTrio (Nov 1, 2014)

It seems most people who cared caught this problem early on and had the dealership/VWOA fix it. I bought my 2012 VW CC used so it was well past any warranty. I don't know when I first noticed the cracks in the plastic trim but it's driven me crazy for a long time. I check other CC's in store parking lots all the time and I see the same cracked plastic trunk lid trim. I decided to finally buy the new painted aluminum part and replace it myself. Here are pictures for anyone still interested in the DIY (I haven't seen pictures of it posted before)

I generally followed the pdf instructions posted earlier in this thread. I used

Painter's tape and duct tape - I didn't want to have sticky duct tape adhesive directly on the paint and didn't trust painter's tape to be thick enough to protect me from scratching anything
3M Adhesive Remover spray - absolutely necessary for softening/loosening the existing adhesive. Also for cleaning up the surface.
Plastic straw - the spray didn't come with one so I used a drinking straw to direct spray underneath while prying trim up with the tool.
3M 03612 4" x 5/8" Adhesive Eraser Wheel - attaches to drill.. wonderful for cleaning up the remaining adhesive after removing all of the trim
Plastic trim pry/scraper tools
PVC pipe cable saw - the pdf mention a thread cable cutter VW tool so I found this at the hardware store.. TRY NOT TO USE IT. It did help in removal but the cable wire scratched up the paint some even though I was being careful. Even though the lip of the trunk is covered by the new trim piece, I still touched up the scratches with paint because I didn't want it to rust underneath. If you can, I would recommend trying to complete removal using only the plastic pry tools.

Here are the two cracks that bothered me


Getting started was the hardest part


Got into the groove of prying, spraying, prying



Surface after cleaning with the eraser wheel and wiping with more spray


Finished 
It was getting dark by then so the final picture could be clearer, but trust me.. the new aluminum part is so much more substantial. I wish they had built it originally with this kind of quality instead of that cheap plastic.


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Great post and write-up.

I took a good look at doing this myself, but then relented when I got a very attractive quote this year from a well-respected VW Dealer with a collision center.


----------



## MontyTrio (Nov 1, 2014)

A local dealership only charged me $152.22 for the new part but there's probably another $40 in the tools/supplies in order to DIY. So $100 more to have the dealership do it is fair. Just make sure to look for scratches in the paint when you pick it up. From previous posts, it sounds like others have had problems with techs not being careful.

You'll love it! I can't tell you how much that cracked plastic bothered me.


----------

